# Bo Diddley the Swim-Rescue Dog !



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I live at Norris Lake Tenn. 20 miles north of Knoxville Tn. our lives with Bo Diddley of 1 year 2 months has been very unpredictable, Bo will destroy any sofa pillows,suffed animals,tennis balls,cow hides, anything that moves !!! His character is the most comic ever! he talks (Vz talk humming & moaning) as the summer aproached he was swimming & chasing geese& birds. We have been training Bo to Rescue any drowinig person, the person would make the same movements up/down in the water while screeming for help! Bo sees you, he Launches (wearing his Life vest) licks the face, goes around the person once then the person can hold on to his tail as he pulls the drowining person to safety ! Oh what a scene....You have to see it to belive it!... So proud of Bo Diddley...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like an amazing dog!! Another happy V, living with fun people that adore him!!!
Great Name!! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like fun training for Bo.
Three of my older kids were lifeguards, and they have some stories on how drowning people fight. They try and grab you around the head and shoulders, and some have to be some what subdued first. I don't think I would ever send one of my dogs out to a real drowning victim. 
I wonder if you could train him to pull a rescue tube to them.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Tx Red, yes you can train your Vz to do that, but unlike any other dog, Vz does not do it for treats, he does it so he can be near you, touching & being a vlecro dog. Why wouldnt you send your trained dog to rescue??? the drowning person can eigther hold on to his tail or any part of his vest. Bo knows how to change his rythm of pedaling if he has a person haning from him. by the way Bo is bearly 70 lbs. My Bo is and will be for anyone that needs him!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> the drowning person can eigther hold on to his tail or any part of his vest


I wouldn't because they are in panic mode, and are not thinking clearly.
Odds are they will not just be gently holding on to the side of vest, or tail. 
There is a reason lifeguards have rescue tubes, and are trained to subdue drowning people that try and take them down with them. 

I was just thinking that there could be a safer way for Bo to help swimmers.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Bo trains in piece time like its war time... We have done all of that n beyond he has gotten quite a few training sessions with full force submergions, But Its like he was born knowing what to do??? Bo is special.. by the way just yesterday he chew all flip flops out on the porch (5-6 pair) turned them into smitherines and then hide when I came home asking "who did that?"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It would be cool to see that on video! Is there a class or program you're following? Just wondering where you got the idea.


----------



## iwant2fish (Aug 14, 2012)

jallen2014 said:


> We have been training Bo to Rescue any drowinig person, the person would make the same movements up/down in the water while screeming for help!


While I think what you're doing sounds like a fun thing to do with your dog, I was a lifeguard for 4 years and can tell you that that is not how people react when they are drowning. That's Hollywood's version of what happens. They struggle silently and their head is not above water to scream. 



TexasRed said:


> Three of my older kids were lifeguards, and they have some stories on how drowning people fight. They try and grab you around the head and shoulders, and some have to be some what subdued first.


That was my other thought. His kids are exactly right.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think you're both right, first, Bo is training with the Norris Lake Search & Rescue Team, Bo has been submerged by the ears, tail,back you name it, and in several senarios. I don't think he's fully ready but getting close. Bo Loves to dive head first when he hears Help!.... his reaward is his fake Plummed bird (baby) that he has not tore apart. 
Thank you all for comments & I will take in consideration lots of your tips.


----------

